

Chrome Remote Desktop for Android - vinnyglennon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.chromeremotedesktop

======
tiquorsj
An interesting app. I tried using it and it is a far cry from windows remote
desktop but it would be fine if you forgot to hit send on something or just
needed to look at a doc on a comouter. It handles multi monitor pretty poorly.

------
lucid00
Cue the "Google gets more information on you" comments.

